
La Marzocco Leva: Reimagining a lever-actuated espresso machine [pdf] - troydavis
http://international.lamarzocco.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2017/10/LEVA-X-Brochure.pdf
======
troydavis
The Leva incorporates lessons from the Strada’s pressure profiling
([http://profileeditor.lamarzocco.com/files/strada_ep_guideboo...](http://profileeditor.lamarzocco.com/files/strada_ep_guidebook.pdf))
and recording, Web-based editing, and replay
([http://profileeditor.lamarzocco.com/files/profile_editor_hel...](http://profileeditor.lamarzocco.com/files/profile_editor_help.pdf)).
From the PDF:

> Live pressure visualization

> The Leva X is equipped with dedicated graphical displays for each group. The
> displays provide live visualization of pre-infusion pressure, extraction
> pressure, and time throughout the course of the shot.

> After the coffee has been delivered, the extraction curve and parameters are
> visualized on the displays as a graph. The barista has the ability to
> overlay past visualizations, saving up to four graphs for each group, as
> guides for future extractions.

